
How not to use Powerpoint - sanj
http://www.5min.com/Video/How-NOT-To-Use-PowerPoint-14562160
======
Protophore
Any idea where this guy did his act? I woldn't imagine that he'd get a laugh
anywhere he went. Although I'd guess that his act would work a lot more places
now than even a couple years ago.

------
bayleo
The marketing crack is 100% fair but explainable. Sometimes the only way to
justify our existence as marketers is to completely mystify the higher-ups
with data-storms.

~~~
sanj
Wouldn't it be safer to demonstrate results?

~~~
bayleo
Only when there are _good_ results to generate. Even then better to overload
with information so that it won't look completely different from when we need
to present poor results in the same manner.

